# Excel Zellen einfärben



## dannybelle (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Freundin bastelt für Ihren Onkel an einer Exceltabelle wo er seine zuckerwerte eintragen kann. diese Zellen sollen sich ber entsprechend dem wert einfärben!

Zeilen von 0 bis 80 in  Grau 25 %
Zeilen von 81 bis 120 in  Grelles Grün
Zeilen von 121 bis 180 in  Gelbbraun
Zeilen von 181 bis 240 in  Rosa
Zeilen von 241 bis 300 in  Rot
Zeilen von 241 bis 300 in  Hellblau
Zeilen über 300 in  Braun

Mit drei Farben ja kein problem, aber mit 7? 
Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Leola13 (13. Januar 2009)

Hai,

geht anscheinend nur mit 6 Farben, evtl. mit 7.

excelformeln

Ciao Stefan


----------



## woni (13. Januar 2009)

Das ist dann nur noch mit VBA zu lösen.

Einfach mit Alt+F11 den Editor öffnen, ein neues Fenster für die Tabelle öffnen und das rein:



```
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Excel.Range)

Select Case Target.Value
    Case Is < 81
      Target.Interior.ColorIndex = 1
    Case Is < 121
      Target.Interior.ColorIndex = 2
    Case Else
      Target.Interior.ColorIndex = xlColorIndexNone
End Select

End Sub
```

Jetzt noch so viele Case hinzufügen wie du brauchst und schon sollte es funktionieren
Die Farben hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, die lassen sich aber bestimmt googlen


----------



## michaelwengert (13. Januar 2009)

Welche Excel Version benutzt du den?
Bei Excel 2007 sollte das über die bedingten Formatierungen kein Problem sein.
Dort kannst du Pro Zelle auch mehrere Formatierungsregeln hinterlegen.

Soll sich dann immer nur die Zelle färben, in der der Wert steht oder die komplette Zeile?

edit: Habs grad getestet...also unter Excel 2007 geht es wunderbar einfach. 2003 kann ich leider grad nicht testen.


----------



## dannybelle (13. Januar 2009)

Ok, ich habe eine Farbtabelle gefunden und die Farben eingegeben aber nix verfärbt sich

ES FÄRBT SICH! *freuz*

dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dannybelle (13. Januar 2009)

Das war jetzt aber nen Akt *gg*

Und sowas sagt ihr einem der zwar 3 Jahre Excel in der Berufsschule hatte, sich aber noch nie mit editoren beschäftigt hat *gg*

Geht das denn auch das wenn die Zelle leer ist, also die Tabelle leer, das die Zelle dann weiss bzw. hellgelb bleibt?


----------



## dannybelle (13. Januar 2009)

Ok, jetzt hat es erst geklappt, gespeichert... Alles futsch... *wein*

Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Excel.Range)

Select Case Target.Value
    Case Is < 81
      Target.Interior.ColorIndex = 15
    Case Is < 121
      Target.Interior.ColorIndex = 4
    Case Is < 181
      Target.Interior.ColorIndex = 40
    Case Is < 241
      Target.Interior.ColorIndex = 5
    Case Is < 300
      Target.Interior.ColorIndex = 53
    Case Else
      Target.Interior.ColorIndex = xlColorIndexNone
End Select

End Sub

Wo ist mei Fehler


----------

